# Suse 9.2 Neverball



## hilmar58 (28. März 2005)

Hi 
ich habe ein Problem beim Spiel Neverball.
Das Spiel läst sich ohne Probleme starten, aber es fehlt ich sage mal die Korona, wenn der Ball in Ziel kommt und ich in das nächste Level kommen will.
Vieleicht hat jemand einen Tip.


----------



## imweasel (28. März 2005)

Hi,

kann viele Ursachen haben, u.U. erfüllt deine Grafikkarte nicht die gestellten Anforderungen oder du hast keine hardware 3D-Unterstützung, oder...


----------



## hilmar58 (29. März 2005)

hi vielen Dank erstmal
ja 3 D ist schon aktiviert, es gehen ja auch die anderen 3 D Spiele ich komme wie gesagt nicht in das nächste Level weil diese Korona über den Zielpunkt fehlt(gelbe Pyramide mit
den roten Sternen). habe auch RPM schon mal neu augespielt. Ich weiß mir auch keinen Rat mehr.
Vielen dank schon mal  ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Vielleicht ein Bug im Spiel.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das ein Grafikproblem ist. Denn dann solltest Du trotzdem in's naechste Level kommen koennen, selbst wenn Du diese Korono nicht siehst aus welchen Gruenden auch immer. Sie waere ja trotzdem da.
Aber vielleicht musst Du auch noch irgendwas machen bevor Du in's naechste Level kannst. Kenne das Spiel nicht. Nur so'ne Idee.

Ist das im ersten Level oder spaeter? Schonmal geschaut ob's schon 'ne neue Version vom Spiel gibt?


----------



## bingerbub (3. April 2005)

Ich hab auch SuSE 9.2 auf meinem Rechner und bei mir läuft Neverball auf beiden einwandfrei. Schau doch mal in den "Options" und versuch mal die Werte zu verändern. Könnte ja sein, dass der Lichtschein erst mit nem speziellen Effekt in Erscheinung tritt.

Aber ich hoffe, die fehlende Korona hindert dich nicht daran, ins nächste Level zu kommen?


----------

